# It's Boyne in a landslide victory!



## chuckstah (Nov 15, 2014)

They have all 3 New England resorts open top to bottom on 11/15. Doesn't get any better than that in these parts!   Great day at Loon today on 1700 vert. Sunday River yesterday on over 1400.  Have not made it to the Loaf yet but I am sure it is good  also. Thoughts??


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2014)

I've felt they've offered the best November product for many years.


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 15, 2014)

WROD is still the WROD, doesn't matter if you have three places running it, or just one.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 15, 2014)

How is the lift-serviced skiing at JH?  

Thought so.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 15, 2014)

No WROD. Several routes down at Loon today.  It was a bit thin down low, but the crowds were spread out well.  Another route will be open soon, most likely tomorrow morning.  Same at the River.


----------



## tmcc71 (Nov 15, 2014)

Boyne pimp slapped killington.  I skier loon today and river last weekend.  K mid week. No comparison.   Killington epic fail.   Ps. In case highwaystar trolls  this thread as well.  Shut the @###$$$$ up.    You=epic fail as a human.   Ass


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 15, 2014)

Glad to hear that folks are getting it. Always liked Boyne. Good folks.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Nov 16, 2014)

you guys are lucky...im starting to get antsy

Te Sierra today...far from winter:


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 16, 2014)

snoseek said:


> you guys are lucky...im starting to get antsy
> 
> Te Sierra today...far from winter:



It only got cold here in Utah last week...not that much snow either. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Nov 16, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> It only got cold here in Utah last week...not that much snow either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I drove by last week and Couldn't believe the lack of snow up high. Looks like you got a dose today, maybe get some next week here


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 16, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> They have all 3 New England resorts open top to bottom on 11/15. Doesn't get any better than that in these parts!   Great day at Loon today on 1700 vert. Sunday River yesterday on over 1400.  Have not made it to the Loaf yet but I am sure it is good  also. Thoughts??


The game was over before Boyne reached the starting gate.  If there is an argument, it is between SR and Killington


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 16, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> The game was over before Boyne reached the starting gate.  If there is an argument, it is between SR and Killington



There is more than one game you know.  The first to open game is over - with SR the winner.


.


----------



## Tin (Nov 16, 2014)

Right about now, yes. K is starting to blow on Ramshead before Superstar and Skye Peak....just WTF.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tin said:


> Right about now, yes. K is starting to blow on Ramshead before Superstar and Skye Peak....just WTF.


Makes sense to get some novice terrain open not to mention additional parking. Heard the K-1 lot was full yesterday & they were parking down the access road.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2014)

Killington - the only ski area in the east where their pass holders brag about how crowded the mountain is.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 16, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> There is more than one game you know.  The first to open game is over - with SR the winner.
> 
> 
> .


North Carolina won.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 16, 2014)

Tin said:


> K is starting to blow on Ramshead before Superstar and Skye Peak....just WTF.



Wow.  Maybe my early season turns will happen elsewhere.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Wow.  Maybe my early season turns will happen elsewhere.


They're also blowing lower East Fall for more expert terrain & another T2B route.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 16, 2014)

Just came off the hill at SR... Good day for Day 1 for me.

Right Stuff was open by the time I got here, skiing really well...

As I was walking back to the car, I noticed Cascades was now open. I did not get to ski it.

Three distinct routes to the bottom...

Monday Mourning doesn't look far behind, South Ridge looks close to being ready, and they were pounding out snow on the Lazy River -> Risky Business -> Tourist Trap route... I would expect all of that to be online this week.

Next weekend should have some good skiing here. I will be back next Sunday.

-w


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 16, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> They're also blowing lower East Fall for more expert terrain & another T2B route.



If they expand into the canyon area, that would be good.  I don't mind the canyon quad, but I would like to see Skye peak and needles eye being focused on before rams head.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 16, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> North Carolina won.


In a Northeast forum?


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 16, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> There is more than one game you know.  The first to open game is over - with SR the winner.
> 
> 
> .


 It would probably be useful to suggest what the game is before declaring a landslide!

and

+1 to VTKilarney's posting "In a Northeast forum?"


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Killington - the only ski area in the east where their pass holders brag about how crowded the mountain is.


That's neither fair nor true.  But certainly crowd size and willingness of guests to stand in lines is a powerful measure of popularity.  Truth be known, 95% of the skiing I do at Killington is before Dec. 15 and after Apr. 1.  My problem with Killington (and many of the Southern VT areas) is rudeness of the guests.  Never been to another area when someone ran over the tails of my skis and screamed at me for being in his way (and it hasn't been a one-time occurrence)!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2014)

Actually it is true.  I've seen plenty of conversations here and on other skiing forums with K regulars wondering what the mountain needs to do to return to the glory days of 1 million skier visits a season.  That's a primary argument for the Interconnect by some.  

All different types of people ski there.  I'm sure most want nothing to do with more crowds, but there are plenty of people who do want the place to attract a million skiers a season and they are vocal about it.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Actually it is true.  I've seen plenty of conversations here and on other skiing forums with K regulars wondering what the mountain needs to do to return to the glory days of 1 million skier visits a season.  That's a primary argument for the Interconnect by some.
> 
> All different types of people ski there.  I'm sure most want nothing to do with more crowds, but there are plenty of people who do want the place to attract a million skiers a season and they are vocal about it.



Lots of good points: I've got to think that for Killington to comfortably accommodate a million skier visits (that's averaging 5000 people per day assuming a 200 day season), they need more lift capacity and the obvious spot to begin is the South Ridge.

Many people forget that Sunrise was abandoned in part for the opportunity to expand towards Pico rather than towards Parker's Gore.

So a part of Killington's problem in growing skier visits is predicated on a need for more terrain and more lift capacity.

Now you say there are many people who do want the place to attract a million skiers a season.  My guess is that most of those are business owners in the greater Killington area, real estate developers and stock holders.  I can't imagine that the average skier cares how many skier visits an area receives.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2014)

Is Highwaystar any of those?  I don't believe so.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Is Highwaystar any of those?  I don't believe so.


I'll plead ignorance on this one.  I don't know who Highwaystar might be and I didn't see any postings of his in this thread.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2014)

Well, you'll get to know him around here eventually.  That I can promise you.  :lol:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 16, 2014)

Everyone gets a trophy anyways


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Never going to see a million skier visits again unless they drop their prices back down to ASC levels & you know Powdr isn't doing that.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 16, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> Lots of good points: I've got to think that for Killington to comfortably accommodate a million skier visits (that's averaging 5000 people per day assuming a 200 day season), they need more lift capacity and the obvious spot to begin is the South Ridge.
> 
> Many people forget that Sunrise was abandoned in part for the opportunity to expand towards Pico rather than towards Parker's Gore.
> 
> ...



What's really telling: they hit 1 mill skier days BEFORE they took over Pico IIRC. And as you said they had more lifts and terrain.

Now that POWDR lost PCMR it will be interesting to see what they do at K if anything.

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 16, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Never going to see a million skier visits again unless they drop their prices back down to ASC levels & you know Powdr isn't doing that.


Don't think so.  Killington isn't priced in the Stowe/Stratton stratosphere - and Killington offers lots of discounts.  I have an Express Card and I'm already down to $30 per visit. For the entirety of the early season, 2-fers are there for the asking. etc.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 16, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> Don't think so.  Killington isn't priced in the Stowe/Stratton stratosphere - and Killington offers lots of discounts.  I have an Express Card and I'm already down to $30 per visit. For the entirety of the early season, 2-fers are there for the asking. etc.


Most areas offer similar products, even Stowe.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 16, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Most areas offer similar products, even Stowe.



I'm not aware of these at Stowe.  Please tell us about Stowe's discounts.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 16, 2014)

By Pass Card. Same rate as online purchases. Admitedly not as steep a discount as other areas but still a discount.

Stratton has the X-2 card.


----------



## bigbob (Nov 16, 2014)

Haul rope was replaced on the Superstar chair, still needs the load test before that trail pod can open. May explain why they are blowing on Ramshead before Skye Peak area. Also opens more novice terrain .


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 16, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> By Pass Card. Same rate as online purchases. Admitedly not as steep a discount as other areas but still a discount.
> 
> ...


My point exactly!  The ByPass is definitely "not as steep a discount".  In other words, I'll pay just about double at Stowe as I would at Killington! $89 with discount on a weekday.  That's more than Killington's full-price ticket!


----------



## bigbob (Nov 16, 2014)

Loon has the most acres open now with 57 compared to 51 at Killington and Sunday River.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 16, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> My point exactly!  The ByPass is definitely "not as steep a discount".  In other words, I'll pay just about double at Stowe as I would at Killington! $89 with discount on a weekday.  That's more than Killington's full-price ticket!


Your just talking Stowe now. You asked what discount they have & I provided you with an answer. As I said most other areas have a similar discount card to the one K has. Now if you want to brag about how cheaply you can ski K I don't think you can beat my deal. Got my weeday pass down to under $14 a day last season & hope to do the same with it this year.

I can ski Stowe 17 days this year for a little over $40 per (15 ski club days @ $44 per & 2 Vt. passes for a little less than that). Not saying I'm going to do it but I can.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 17, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Your just talking Stowe now. You asked what discount they have & I provided you with an answer. As I said most other areas have a similar discount card to the one K has. Now if you want to brag about how cheaply you can ski K I don't think you can beat my deal. Got my weeday pass down to under $14 a day last season & hope to do the same with it this year.
> 
> I can ski Stowe 17 days this year for a little over $40 per (15 ski club days @ $44 per & 2 Vt. passes for a little less than that). Not saying I'm going to do it but I can.



I don't get it, Steamboat1.  You complained that Killington charges too much.  Then you suggested that there were comparable deals at Stratton and Stowe.  Stowe's discount brings the price of their ticket down to a full price weekend ticket at Killington.  Then you suggest Stratton's X-2 card, which costs more than a Killington Express pass and gives only a 35% discount on non-peak weekdays. These are hardly comparable examples.  Could you fill us in again on why you think Killington is priced too high.

BTW, I did 132 days last season for $415.50 (including the price of my Killington Express Pass). It probably would have been 30% more, but I am a senior.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 17, 2014)

I haven't spent much time per season at Killington since the ASC days.  Although it has more to do with the fact that I can no longer get a 6 mountain pass for $350.  Not that I'm saying I want ASC back. 

However, seeing Vail Resorts take over some places could be kinda cool.  I'd buy an Epic pass every year if there were some eastern mountains on it.  Maybe like Magic, Cannon (que cannon lover's outrage), Saddleback or some of the other areas that could use a financial boost.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 17, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I haven't spent much time per season at Killington since the ASC days.  Although it has more to do with the fact that I can no longer get a 6 mountain pass for $350.  Not that I'm saying I want ASC back.
> 
> However, seeing Vail Resorts take over some places could be kinda cool.  I'd buy an Epic pass every year if there were some eastern mountains on it.  Maybe like Magic, Cannon (que cannon lover's outrage), Saddleback or some of the other areas that could use a financial boost.



the ones you mention are the last ones they would buy or could.


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 17, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> They have all 3 New England resorts open top to bottom on 11/15. Doesn't get any better than that in these parts!   Great day at Loon today on 1700 vert. Sunday River yesterday on over 1400.  Have not made it to the Loaf yet but I am sure it is good  also. Thoughts??



Good for them.  Too bad it's still Loon.  Whatever they do it's still going to be this:


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 17, 2014)

Tin said:


> Right about now, yes. K is starting to blow on Ramshead before Superstar and Skye Peak....just WTF.



You're an idiot.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 17, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> You're an idiot.



how do you type with your hands so deep in your pockets?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Good for them.  Too bad it's still Loon.  Whatever they do it's still going to be this:



Outside of Mouse Trap, Killington is offering cow pasture skiing right now......

If you get lucky and Upper East Fall bumps up, maybe you have some entertainment.  The rest of Snowdon and NRT terrain is a snooze fest.   I'll take the two uninterrupted mile long cruisers open at BW right now serviced by a HSQ over anything K has to offer.

You = Fail


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 17, 2014)

bigbob said:


> Haul rope was replaced on the Superstar chair, still needs the load test before that trail pod can open. May explain why they are blowing on Ramshead before Skye Peak area. Also opens more novice terrain .



That could be parts of it.  It's also very typical for them to get Rams Head and Caper/Vale route open early so they can open another lodge and much more parking.  It will also spread out the low ablity traffic much better over the busy thanksgiving weekend.  They need to build some sort of base on it as soon as possible in case there is a warm up.  Lower East Fall will open shortly, along with the Canyon Quad, plus Lower Chute and Snowdon Quad and Poma.  At that point total lift capacity will be around 14000 people per hour, so even if they are very busy, liftlines should be minimal.


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 17, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Outside of Mouse Trap, Killington is offering cow pasture skiing right now......
> 
> If you get lucky and Upper East Fall bumps up, maybe you have some entertainment.  The rest of Snowdon and NRT terrain is a snooze fest.   I'll take the two uninterrupted mile long cruisers open at BW right now serviced by a HSQ over anything K has to offer.
> 
> You = Fail



Considering you weren't there, you really don't know how challenging it was or where to find the goods.  You're right, you should probably stick to the crusing at Bretton Woods, and leave Killington to the experts.


----------



## dlague (Nov 17, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> Don't think so.  Killington isn't priced in the Stowe/Stratton stratosphere - and Killington offers lots of discounts.  I have an Express Card and I'm already down to $30 per visit. For the entirety of the early season, 2-fers are there for the asking. etc.



Agreed - there is a possibility - my Express Card cost me $0.  We have several 50% off vouchers and early season 2 fers.  Not even sure if I will use them all.  The ByPass at Stowe is a joke!  SR's Frequent Skier Card is also a joke!

Wildcat had the Vertical Value Card on sale at the ski show for $50 and the first use is free.  - that is pretty damn good!  Other than that works like Killington's Express Card.

Gunstock had their Take 50 Card on sale at the ski show for $78 and you get 50% off every time with no black out dates.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh, so you're making mandatory GS turns in the woods already at K?

I see.

I've skied K in November probably 25 of my 31 years on snow.  I know what's there.

I'll be there in a few weeks.  Once they get the Canyon Quad / East Fall going and SS Quad running.  Until then, the terrain is subpar compared to what is being offered at every single other open ski area in New England.  SL, SR, Loon, BW, Wildcat, even Okemo with World Cup is better terrain than Slowdon and NR at K.  But, keep fluffing away Highwaystar.   When the season gets in full swing K is a superior mountain by far to all these other places listed except Sugarloaf.  Early season, nope.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 17, 2014)

dlague said:


> Agreed - there is a possibility - my Express Card cost me $0.  We have several 50% off vouchers and early season 2 fers.  Not even sure if I will use them all.  The ByPass at Stowe is a joke!  SR's Frequent Skier Card is also a joke!
> 
> Wildcat had the Vertical Value Card on sale at the ski show for $50 and the first use is free.  - that is pretty damn good!  Other than that works like Killington's Express Card.
> 
> Gunstock had their Take 50 Card on sale at the ski show for $78 and you get 50% off every time with no black out dates.



Stowe had their bypass card for 49 at the show with a sunday through Friday ticket loaded on it so about the same as Wildcat. I will only use it the once so the $89 reload I couldn't care less about. I also bought a wild vert card but it sucks cause you get no discount eraly or late or on the Friday deals.


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't get the competition or the need to be one...but who doesn't like being on the winning side?!

SR has been fabulous the 4 days I've skied this year.  Right Stuff Sunday afternoon was run of the year so far - manmade "fresh" turned into nice bumps.  Not usually a groomer lover, but T2 on Saturday was awesome.  Their effort on getting Barker lift open is greatly appreciated! 

We all win, in the end.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 17, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> how do you type with you hands so deep in your pockets?



Watch out for his come hither stare.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Watch out for his come hither stare.



I just say it now for him to me "you're an idiot" so he can keep his hands in his pockets. If there are actual pockets in there.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 17, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I just say it now for him to me "you're an idiot" so he can keep his hands in his pockets. If there are actual pockets in there.



He won't even acknowledge that picture. He got quite the hazing on TGR for that one.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 17, 2014)

He has also refused to acknowledge that Killington was not the first to open.  I guess he can dish it out but can't take it.  

You really have to wonder what he is staring at in this photo.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 17, 2014)

Thats exactly how douchie looking I picture him.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 17, 2014)

I heard Match.com asked him to be in one of their commercials


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 21, 2014)

How about acknowledging this....
The beast is getting its ass kicked in terrain expansion since being slightly beaten for 1st to open.
Killington 62 acres open
Loon 97
Okemo 115
Mt snow 117
Sunday River 122


----------



## yeggous (Nov 21, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> How about acknowledging this....
> The beast is getting its ass kicked in terrain expansion since being slightly beaten for 1st to open.
> Killington 62 acres open
> Loon 97
> ...



That would be a great acknowledgement. Killington is getting pimp slapped this year. Not very beastly at all.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Vortex (Nov 21, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> How about acknowledging this....
> The beast is getting its ass kicked in terrain expansion since being slightly beaten for 1st to open.
> Killington 62 acres open
> Loon 97
> ...



looks like they still have the most open terrain.

_9:36 am 11/21/14--_ 
Update: 2 inches on the ground and the snow is coming down! The Beast is already home to the most skiing and riding terrain in the East and right now it's also home to ideal snowmaking weather; which means we'll be dropping ropes on a whole lot more terrain as we head into the weekend and Thanksgiving week.


Open Trails:17Open Lifts:4Miles of Skiing:6Acres of Skiing:60Surface Conditions:Machine Groomed/ Packed PowderNew Snow 24 hours:2.0"

.

Looks like many opened up a bunch of terrain today.  Many will open more tomorrow.  
Boyne has been aggresive and I think it pushed other resorts. Everyone wins.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 21, 2014)

I just can't imagine being so defensive of a ski area.  I mean, did Killington save his life or something?  There's no denying it's a great place and always has been/always will be in the top tier of eastern resorts, but why so much dedication?  It's a virtue to appreciate and love what you have, but refusing to admit it's faults and shortcomings is truly idiotic and deflates the credibility of anything valuable (even if rare) that he may say.  Oh well, like the esteemed philosopher, Ron White, once said, "You can't fix stupid."


----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I just can't imagine being so defensive of a ski area.  I mean, did Killington save his life or something?  There's no denying it's a great place and always has been/always will be in the top tier of eastern resorts, but why so much dedication?  It's a virtue to appreciate and love what you have, but refusing to admit it's faults and shortcomings is truly idiotic and deflates the credibility of anything valuable (even if rare) that he may say.  Oh well, like the esteemed philosopher, Ron White, once said, "You can't fix stupid."



People defend sports teams, products etc. - Maybe for HS - Killington is his team.  I do not get it either - we have favorites but not committed to one resort.  Boyne certainly is bringing it!  Considering the warm October we had, I am impressed overall with the number of resorts that will be open this weekend!


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 21, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> How about acknowledging this....
> The beast is getting its ass kicked in terrain expansion since being slightly beaten for 1st to open.
> Killington 62 acres open
> Loon 97
> ...



Here is video from Loon last weekend:






While it looks really good up top, the lower half looks like they just painted the center of trail with a strip of snow.  So half of the trail's width doesn't have enough snow to actually ski on, and there are long stretches of questionable coverage.  But obviously they are claiming the acreage for the entire trail. 

Snowdance at Mt. Snow is like 300ft wide.....is its entire width open right now?  ROFL!

Killington, on the other hand, has very good coverage.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm starting to sound like an apologist for Killington.  They don't need me to be.  Their skier-day numbers speak for themself.  I want to restate that Killington still has a "location" advantage over all the other areas being discussed - and by virtue of that, they are drawing bigger crowds than anybody else.  Snow has a finite lifetime, so Killington is faced with having to resurface more than other areas.  

There are two major strategies for snow making: maximize open acreage, recognizing that you won't make it through a thaw; or bury the trails before moving on to open new terrain.  It appears that Killington has done the latter, which is why they have been the only ones able to stay open continuously since Nov. 3.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 21, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Here is video from Loon last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok fair point genius.Then lets go with miles.
K 6 
Loon 7
SR 8
You say what now?


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 21, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> Ok fair point genius.Then lets go with miles.
> K 6
> Loon 7
> SR 8
> You say what now?


This....guess who.

We expect to have 20 trails open, with 2,000 vertical feet of top-to-bottom skiing & riding on over 6 miles of terrain.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 21, 2014)

This too.

Snowfall
Last 24 Hours: *6-10"*
Last 72 Hours: *10-20"*
Last 7 Days: *13-23"*
Season Total: *32"*


----------



## jerryg (Nov 21, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> I'm starting to sound like an apologist for Killington.  They don't need me to be.  Their skier-day numbers speak for themself.  I want to restate that Killington still has a "location" advantage over all the other areas being discussed - and by virtue of that, they are drawing bigger crowds than anybody else.  Snow has a finite lifetime, so Killington is faced with having to resurface more than other areas.
> 
> There are two major strategies for snow making: maximize open acreage, recognizing that you won't make it through a thaw; or bury the trails before moving on to open new terrain.  *It appears that Killington has done the latter, which is why they have been the only ones able to stay open continuously since Nov. 3.*



And as stated before, SR decided to close for those four days, they decided to do it long ago and do so every year. They're coverage was wall-to-wall and had others trails totally covered that they opted to allow to cure. They had already opened first and knew they would be first t2b, which is to say that they got the publicity they wanted for mid-season bookings. Being open the middle of that week would not have changed anything. If K had the numbers to support running two lifts and however many employees for those particular midweek days - good for them, but SR knew that they wouldn't, and thus chose not to bleed the money. However, if they wanted to be open, they easily could have been.
Realistically, K HAS to get more terrain open faster than anyone now because Joey is coming and bringing everyone. They get more and should get more skier traffic based on their location - of course, but Boyne still punked them out this year. K has to do the same resurfacing every other year, but still manages to open additional terrain faster than this year. SR also has to resurface, especially given the amount of race teams that show up.  It is what it is. It doesn't mean one ski area is better than the other. That's totally subjective.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 21, 2014)

jerryg said:


> And as stated before, SR decided to close for those four days, they decided to do it long ago and do so every year. They're coverage was wall-to-wall and had others trails totally covered that they opted to allow to cure. They had already opened first and knew they would be first t2b, which is to say that they got the publicity they wanted for mid-season bookings. Being open the middle of that week would not have changed anything. If K had the numbers to support running two lifts and however many employees for those particular midweek days - good for them, but SR knew that they wouldn't, and thus chose not to bleed the money. However, if they wanted to be open, they easily could have been.
> Realistically, K HAS to get more terrain open faster than anyone now because Joey is coming and bringing everyone. They get more and should get more skier traffic based on their location - of course, but Boyne still punked them out this year. K has to do the same resurfacing every other year, but still manages to open additional terrain faster than this year. SR also has to resurface, especially given the amount of race teams that show up.  It is what it is. It doesn't mean one ski area is better than the other. That's totally subjective.


Some days I wish there was just a "like" button on this forum.  Nice posting jerryg.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 21, 2014)

I just finished up a nice day at Loon.  15 trails, 7 miles and 100 acres.  Tomorrow will be 20 trails, 10 miles and 137 acres conservatively from what I was told by patrol.  Wall to wall coverage and at least 6 top to bottom routes.  Don't know what other places will have, but this worked out well for me.  Everyone enjoy the turns where ever you can make them this weekend!


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 21, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> I just finished up a nice day at Loon.  15 trails, 7 miles and 100 acres.  Tomorrow will be 20 trails, 10 miles and 137 acres conservatively from what I was told by patrol.  Wall to wall coverage and at least 6 top to bottom routes.  Don't know what other places will have, but this worked out well for me.  Everyone enjoy the turns where ever you can make them this weekend!


Loon has a great snow making plant.  We are at the time of the season when terrain is opening so quickly on a day-to-day basis that it is hard to keep track of it all.  Killington too is reporting a huge increase in open lift, open mileage and open acreage for tomorrow - and I suspect the other major players in the industry are too.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Stowe won't even have this open tomorrow (Gondolier). Who needs snowmaking?
Pic from today.


----------



## machski (Nov 24, 2014)

With the exception of the mechanical on the Kanc, Loon was amazing on Saturday.  Unbelievable how fast they have added terrain and how much of it was wall to wall.  The full 2100 vert was open and lower flume while not full width was a blast on the soft powder and whales.  5 trails open all the way to the base and they were full coverage and width.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 24, 2014)

machski said:


> With the exception of the mechanical on the Kanc, Loon was amazing on Saturday.  Unbelievable how fast they have added terrain and how much of it was wall to wall.  The full 2100 vert was open and lower flume while not full width was a blast on the soft powder and whales.  5 trails open all the way to the base and they were full coverage and width.



Was not bad a little North either. :-D


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2014)

I give K a ton of credit for the quality of the product they have right now.  Substantial base and wall to wall coverage on just about everything open.  Middle and Lower Skylark had a bit of dirt showing up on the trails, not really bare spots, just loose dirt, but that was really it.  Everything else was perfect. 

Getting the SS lift and Canyon lift open and at the price they offer skiing is the turning point for me each fall when K takes the lead in this "competition."  50% off through December 14th except for this weekend.  $32 for yesterday was a great deal.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 24, 2014)

Well after the Beasts big expansion this weekend,4 areas still have more acres and miles with Loon almost double on both those counts.What you say HS?


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 24, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> Well after the Beasts big expansion this weekend,4 areas still have more acres and miles with Loon almost double on both those counts.What you say HS?


It's nice that there are so many good choices.  Once you get to 8 to 12 miles of open terrain, I think the issue is more about the quality of terrain that an individual enjoys at a particular area.  IMO, the contest is over and there is plenty of business to go around.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2014)

I doubt sikskier even cares, he's a Cannon skier.

He's just throwing it in the face of HighwayStar as HS is the biggest K homer going to the point of putting every other ski area down in the east save for Stowe.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 24, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> It's nice that there are so many good choices.  Once you get to 8 to 12 miles of open terrain, I think the issue is more about the quality of terrain that an individual enjoys at a particular area.  IMO, the contest is over and there is plenty of business to go around.



Nice spin!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 25, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I doubt sikskier even cares, he's a Cannon skier.
> 
> He's just throwing it in the face of HighwayStar as HS is the biggest K homer going to the point of putting every other ski area down in the east save for Stowe.


Bingo.I only make negative posts towards members when they ask for it.


----------

